# GFK-Teicherweiterung: Epoxy oder Polyester Harz



## wander-falke (12. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde,

nun bin ich wieder bei euch, denn mein Projekt nimmt langsam Formen an.
Erwartet aber nicht zu viel, denn ich bin nicht vergleichbar mit dem "OBS" der in 2 wochen einen Teich aus dem Boden stampft,
 - Es wird dauern.

Ich habe vor 10 Jahren in meinem Garten einen mit GFK laminierten Teich gebaut. Der GFK ist auf einer etwa 2- 5 mm starken Betonschicht auf laminiert

Ich habe 2 Lagen 450 g/m² Matten verwendet und ein Topcoaut aufgebracht.

Heute möchte ich eine Erweiterung des Teiches in Angriff nehmen.

=>   Veränderung des Uferbereiches

=>   Anschluß unter der Wasseroberfläche liegender Rohre,

=>  Durchbruch zu einem weiteren zu erstellenden GFK Bach/Pflanzfilter

Hierzu sind Öffnungen und Durchbrüche, sowie Abtrennung an der ursprünglichen Beckenform notwendig.


Meine Frage ist nun ob ich wieder, mit Polyesterharz auf die vorbereiteten, zu verbindenden  Flächen laminieren kann, oder auf Epoxyharz wechseln soll.

Ich muss leider gestehen dass ich nicht mehr weiß ob ich seinerzeit einen Polyester oder Epoxy Harz verwendet habe.

Meine Unsicherheit kommt von Berichten im Internet,


dass die UV Beständigkeit von Epoxy und EpoxyTopcoats gleich Null sei.
_(Solange es nicht auseinanderfällt dürfte es im Teichbau doch gleich sein ?)_


Dass die Reparatur von GFK mit Epoxyharz deutlich stabiler ist als die Reparatur mit Polyesterharz.
_( Bedeudet dies dass bei Polyesterharz-Verbindungen, - auch bei „statischen“ Formen wie bei einem Teich auf einer Betonlage, die Verbindungseigenschaften so gering sind dass man davon abrät?)_


Danke für die Infos

Detect languageAfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBengaliBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simp)Chinese (Trad)CroatianCzechDanishDutchEnglishEsperantoEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekGujaratiHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKannadaKoreanLaoLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishTamilTeluguThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddishAfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBengaliBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simp)Chinese (Trad)CroatianCzechDanishDutchEnglishEsperantoEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekGujaratiHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKannadaKoreanLaoLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishTamilTeluguThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddish​​Text-to-speech function is limited to 100 characters
- defekter Link entfernt - : - defekter Link entfernt - : Help : - defekter Link entfernt -


----------



## wander-falke (13. Mai 2015)

Habe für interessierte recherchiert:

Die geeignete Wahl für Teiche bleibt Polyesterharz, da keine Verformungen ,
(außer wenn nach 10 Jahren auch der dämlicheste Kirschbaum mit seinen Wurzeln kommt,)
vorkommen und die UV Belastung im vergleich anderen Formstücken durch die Wasseroberfläche nicht gegeben ist.

Die Haftung ist nach entsprechender Vorarbeit, Staub- und  Fettfrei sowie grob angeschliffen vollständig gegeben.


Also Frage beantwortet


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Mai 2015)

Es bleibt immer die Qual der Wahl. Beide Harzvarianten haben so ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Vor allem bei der Verarbeitung. Polyesterharz stinkt mir zu sehr.
Deswegen lösemittelfreis Epox- laminiierharz und fertig.
Untergrundvorbereitung und saubere Verarbeitung ohne Blasen, Hohlräume etc..
Topcoat- Endbeschichtung gibt es auch UV- stabiler.
Am Rand kann man zum Schluß auch eine Ufermatte aufkleben. Nette Uferränder, bemoost, bepflanzt und UV- Schutz.

Beispielbilder sind aber mein vermörtelter EPDM-Folienteich mit Ufergraben.


----------



## Küstensegler (13. Mai 2015)

Moin Andreas,

bei hp-textiles.com
gibt es gute Anleitungen und auch eine gute Abwägung zwischen Polyester und Epoxid.
Stehe bei der Beschichtung meiner Pumpenkammer auch vor der Entscheidung. 
Epoxid ist leider ordentlich teurer. Ansonsten wäre die Entscheidung einfacher.
Aber bei einer dauerhaften Investition am falschen Ende sparen ist eben auch nicht schlau.
Da werde ich wohl noch ein wenig drauf rumkauen müssen.
(Komm Thorsten - gib mir das Kill-Argument Pro-Epoxid )

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## wander-falke (13. Mai 2015)

Hi ho
Da ich ziemlich umfangreich und individuell plane (Planung kommt vielleicht noch )weiß ich dass ich wieder ein Fass (200ltr) Harz verbraten werde.
Daher werde ich wieder Polyester nehmen. Dies rein aus Kostengründen
Die Frage nach der verwendeten Härtermenge (1-2% Poli, 30 - 40% Epoxy) hätte mich eigentlich auf drauf bringen können dass ich damals Polyesterharz verwendet habe.
Meine Recherche waren auch HpTextile sowie Ritter&Lange und Mühlheimer

(@ Carlo = Gegenargument)
Ja, Epoxi stinkt nicht. Aber ist nicht so tolerant wie Polyesterharz in der Verarbeitung.
=>Wenn du zu viel Harz nimmst wird bloss ein teil des Harzes durch den Härter fest. -> Epoxy bleibt weich.
=>Wenn du zu viel Härter nimmst wird zwar das ganze Harz fest aber der überschüssige Härter hält das ganze weich + klebrig + gesundheitsschädlich.
Ja epoxy ist UV beständiger, aber was juckt das, denn der Teichrand ist (hoffentlich) bewachsen.
=> Ich habe seit 10 Jahren einige Stellen in voller Sonne die nicht bewachsen sind und das Laminat ist 1a (@ Carlo = vgl Trabant)

Ja, Polyester ist deutlich günstiger 
Ja, Polyester benötigt deutlich weniger Härter 
Ja, Polyester ist durch den hohen Styrolgehalt auch gesundheitsschädlich bei der Verarbeitung.

Noch was zum TopCoat
Die Verkäufer lassen sich teuer bezahlen was man auch sehr einfach selbst mischen kann.......
Polyesterharz + Härter +Farbpigment+ flüssiges Parafin. Fertig
Bei Epoxi wird eine Klarlackschicht im Bootsbau empfohlen.

@Thorsten :Meine  Wahl, Polyesterharz.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Fass (200ltr) Harz verbraten werde.


Nur mal Intressehalber....was kostet so ein Fass mit Härter ?


----------



## wander-falke (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Toto,
Mein "Warenkorb" bei den Harzspezialisten mit dem ich in die Firmen gehe und versuch den Preis zu drücken....
Im Internet fand ich noch keinen günstigeren. Ich habe damit meinen alten Teich mit etwa 120 qm laminiert.

220 kg Polyester Laminierharz L800 Fassware
Das Harz eigente sich ideal auch zur Erstellung von Teichen, Pools oder Glasfaserverbundbauteilen
759,99 EUR 3,45 EUR pro kg 759,99 EUR

MEKP Härter für Polyesterharz BUTANOX M50
Methyl Ethyl Ketone Peroxide (Härter für Polyesterharz, XOR, TS,...)
_Menge: 4 kg_
14,49 EUR pro kg   57,96 EUR

Summe ohne MwSt. : 687,35 EUR
enthaltene 19% MwSt.: 130,60 EUR
Versandgewicht : 229 kg
Zwischensumme: 817,95 EUR

Versandkostenfrei (_ab 250,00 EUR Bestellwert versenden wir Ihre Bestellung versandkostenfrei_): 0,00 EUR
*Summe: 817,95 EUR*

Wenn jemand etwas günstigeres findet : Her mit der Adresse  

Danke


----------

